# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  AB'den AKP'ye destek: ARKANDAYIZ

## bozok

*Hristiyan kulübü AB'den AKP'ye destek: ARKANDAYIZ*

 

AB’nin yürütme organı olan Avrupa Komisyonu, Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin referandum kararıyla kendinden geçti ve Türk halkına “Evet oyu kullanın!” çağrısı yapmaktan çekinmedi. Komisyon sözcüsü, Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin gerekçeli kararını da ayrıntılı olarak analiz edeceklerini söyledi.

*AB sözcüsü, AKP sözcüsü gibi!*
Komisyon sözcülerinden Ferran Tarradellas Espuny, “Anayasa değişikliği paketinin olumlu adım olduğu inancımızı, Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin kararının ardından da korumaya devam ediyoruz” dedi. Espuny, AKP’nin Anayasa paketinin Türkiye’nin sorunlarına çözüm ürettiğini iddia etti.


09/07/2010 - 23:20 / *YENİüAğ*

----------

